# Scrapers



## dlane (Mar 26, 2015)

got these scrapers with a bunch of other stuff ,  any body have pic of handle for them .
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thanks         sorry they are upside down


----------



## Kernbigo (Mar 26, 2015)

they are for a electric biax scraper


----------



## dlane (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks think I'll go back and look for a biax


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 26, 2015)

the blades can also be made to fit a hand made scraper shaft too with a little forethought.
for example you can make a 14- 18" long scraper shaft (or longer or shorter for that matter),
find the center line, and sink 2 threaded holes in the scraper shaft either 1/4-20 or M6, strategically spaced as to capture the fork of the scraper blade.
with the use of a couple capture washers and a ready made file handle.
assemble the critter, sharpen as necessary and Scrape Away!!!

i wish the best of luck!
mike


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 29, 2015)

That accessory pack is not a cheap item to buy new.  I've priced it before, it's up north of $1200!!!
Luckily, the Biax I bought used had one included.


----------



## cjtoombs (Mar 30, 2015)

Do you know if they are the thick ones, or the thin ones?  The thick ones have a shank about 1/8", the thin about 1/16 or so.  The thin ones seem to work better, they flex a little, which seems to help a bit.  I have a set of the thick ones, and I purchased a couple of the thin ones to use with my Biax scraper (as stated earlier, they are not cheap).  I was thinking about making a handle to use the thick ones as hand scrapers.  I was planning on making a thin handle, so that it would flex, and allow the same type of action as the thin scraper blades.  It would have to be made of a high carbon steel and hardened, otherwise it would just deform.  I was thinking about 4140 PH, since it is readily available, and still machineable.  Good luck.


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 30, 2015)

The thicker blade holders can be thinned on the mill.  They are not that hard.  About 36 RC.  I machine that most of the time in my shop.  I have both thin and thick blades.  I'm used to using the thicker ones once you get to know how to make them cut right.


----------



## dlane (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi all, I talked to seller and he's going to let me know next time he's at house with tooling( his late farthers house)
I'm going to try and find biax scraper unit that goes with scrapers should be able to get it for about $50. and I'm sure I'll find other items to buy that I'll never use. Last time I was there a corner of shop roof had been leeking and a milk crate full of new jacobs super chucks 16-18n were all rusted up and frozen along with albrights " sorry for spelling"
No telling what I'll find this time ,wish I knew more about this stuff as I'm sure im missing some good items.
Thanks
Derrick


----------



## cjtoombs (Mar 31, 2015)

If you can get a Biax power scraper for $50, my hat is off to you.  I paid 600 for mine, and feel like I got a good deal.  They typically go for somewhere between 600 and 1200, depending on model accessories, and condition.  I've seen non working ones go for more than $50.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 1, 2015)

:+1: on what cjtoombs said!

you are a better man than i am if you can find a working unit for $50.
i got lucky and found a non functioning unit for $25 a few months back, but i should stress that i GOT EXTREMELY LUCKY!!!!
not to say that you can't be lucky too, 
but don't expect too much when dealing in luck, as luck is fleeting at best.


----------



## dlane (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi all , got back to the place and searched for the power unit , could not find it but did find other cool stuff 
I've started a thread in tool junkies with some of the other finds 
Derrick


----------



## TakeDeadAim (Apr 17, 2015)

Even if you cant find the biax the handle for them is easy to make,  They wanted mine back when I left the shop even though i had made it.  The big key is making a set of different length wood handles so you can reach or work close.  Ill see if I can find some old photos


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Apr 23, 2015)

Long, sturdy handles -- try various wood turning  specialists ........BLJHB


----------



## LEEQ (Apr 24, 2015)

Dapra sells scraper handles that go with their biax blades. I wouldn't buy more than one. They are fairly easy to make. I like my dapra hand scraper. It has a nice feel and takes the same blades as my biax.


----------



## LEEQ (Apr 25, 2015)

Dapra hand scraper with blade, next to extension that comes with the scraper. Blades sold separately.


----------



## partsproduction (May 5, 2015)

After using the Biax for a long time the tendency is to not use hand scrapers, and so far, for me at least, that's een good. A Biax can scrape 40 PPI, and that's far better than I'll ever need.


----------



## TakeDeadAim (May 6, 2015)

The handles I speak of have large ends on them and various length shafts as the scraper is actually pushed with the hip rather than the hands


----------



## astjp2 (May 13, 2015)

Anderson handles...the are the size of a tennis ball almost.  Tim


----------

